# Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2004)

Hat einer beim Rennen in China richtig getippt, bitte mit Holger vom Anglers TopShop in Verbindung setzen. Info@anglers-topshop.de

Das nächste Rennen findet in Suzuka in Japan statt, am 10.10. 

*Und jetzt herzlich willkommen bei der 17. Runde, dem Grand Prix in Suzuka in Japan!*

*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

Wieder sind die ersten drei Plätze gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Eure Tipps posten (jeder darf 2 Tipps abgegeben!!)
*Damit Holger die Preise auch los wird, darf nämlich jeder immer noch 2 Tipps abgeben.* 
Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
info@Anglers-TopShop.de 
schicken, dann wird schnellstmöglich der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, kommt der Preis in den Jackpot fürs näxte Rennen. 

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder Zeit zum Tippen und diskutieren, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Qualifiying am Freitag abend oder Samstag morgen wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin könnt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## bine (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17*

Also, nachdem ich mich ja morgen zur Boardietour nach Südnorge abmelde, geb ich ausnahmsweise gleich mal meine Tipps ab, egal was in der Zwischenzeit passiert!!!  |supergri 
Tipp Nr. 1
1. Raikkonen
2. Barichello
3. Schumacher M.

Tipp Nr. 2
1. Schumacher M.
2. Montoya
3. Raikkonen

Also, schöne Zeit noch an die Daheimgebliebenen  :m  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17*

Meint Tipp fehlt natürlich auch noch:
1.: 
Schumi
Barichello
Button
2.: 
Barichello
Schumi
Alonso


----------



## jancomic (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17*

Moin,

Hier mein Tipp Nr. 1
1. Barichello
2. Raikkonen
3. Button

und Tipp Nr. 2
1. Schumacher M.
2. Alonso
3. Sato

Gruß
Jan


----------



## fjordbutt (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17*

1. schumi
2. barichello
3. button


1. schumi
2. raikkonen
3. alonso


----------



## Ghanja (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17*

Tip 1:

1. Raikkonen
2. Barrichello
3. Button

Tip 2:

1. Barrichello
2. M. Schumacher
3. Montoya


----------



## MichaelB (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17*

Moin,

1) M.Schumacher
2) R.Barricello
3) K.Raikkonen

oder

1) R.Barricello
2) J.Button
3) M.Schumacher

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Aalthorsten (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17*

Hey,

1.M.Schumacher
2.Barrichello
3.Button

1.Barrichello
2.Button
3,Alonso


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17*

1.) M. Schumacher
2.) R. Barrichello
3.) J. Button

1.) M. Schumacher
2.) K. Raikkonen
3.) R. Barrichello


----------



## Discocvw (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17*

1) M.Schumacher
2) R.Barricello
3) Allonso

oder

1) R.Barricello
2) M. Schumacher
3) J.Button


----------



## duck_68 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17*

Mei Tipp lautet:

1. Raikkonen
2. Barichello
3. Schumacher M


oder

1. Barichello
2. Button
3. Raikkonen


----------



## Alexander2781 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17*

Tip 1:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. P. Montoya


Tip 2:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. F. Alonso


----------



## Lachsy (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17*

1.) Michael. Schumacher
2.) R. Barrichello
3.) J. Button

1.) Michael. Schumacher
2.) K. Raikkonen
3.) R. Barrichello


----------



## Max8x15 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17*

1. Montoya
2. Alonso
3. Barrichello

1. Schumacher, M.
2. Button
3. Schumacher, R.


----------



## Scholli (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17*

1. Barrichello
2. Trulli
3. Alonso



1. M.Schumacher
2. Montoya 
3. Barichello


----------



## Knobbes (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17*

Mein 1.Tipp

1.M.Schumi
2.Raikönnen
3.R.Schumi

2.Tipp

1.M.Schumi
2.Barichello
3R.Schumi

Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Case (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 17*

1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Barichello
3. Sato

oder

1. Barichello
2. M. Schuhmacher
3. Sato

Case


----------

